# Nuage sur Fichier depuis iCloud



## Deleted member 1151673 (27 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,

Lorsque je vais dans l'application Fichier d'IOS sur mon iPad (iPad Pro 2018 sous IOS12.2) il y a un nuage au dessus des nouveaux fichiers qui sont dans mon iCloud. La première fois, je suis obligé d'appuyer sur le nuage pour pouvoir ouvrir le fichier. Quand j'appuie sur ce nuage j'ai bien le téléchargement qui se fait, je voulais juste savoir où est enregistré le fichier "téléchargé" du coup ? Sur l'Ipad ou sur le Cloud ?
J'arrive pas à savoir parce que après ce fameux "téléchargement" ls stockage de l'IPad reste le même, et pareil sous iCloud 

Merci à ceux qui pourront m'éclairer 

A+


----------



## moderno31 (28 Avril 2019)

Hello

Ce type de problématiques apparait quand la version iCloud esti différente d'un appareil à un autre...
En gros si tu as des version d'OS différentes, il se peut que ça puisse te bloquer à un moment donné


----------

